# Guild Wars 2 - paar fragen



## Batze (16. Juli 2012)

huhu

Also ich bin der totale GW2 Noob. Habe auch GW 1 nie gespielt, da ich mit WoW mehr als ausgelastet war.
Nun habe ich WoW schon vor 6 Monaten den Rücken gekehrt, auch SWtOR zocke ich nicht mehr. Also muss was anderes in der Art her.

Meine Fragen.
GW1 habe ich ein wenig verfolgt, und da habe ich immer so ein wenig mitbekommen es sei spezialisiert auf PvP, was ich nun gar nicht mag.
Das war es auch, warum ich es nie gespielt habe. Ist das immer noch so, oder ist es auch ein reines SP/NPC MMO wie WoW.

Muss man GW1 kennen, gespielt haben, um in GW2 schnellstens Fuss zu fassen?

GW ist ja, nach Kauf der Vollversion kostenlos zu spielen. Nun höre ich, ich meine gehört zu haben das es doch sowas wie ein Kaufhaus mit Echtgeld gibt. Stimmt das? Und wenn, wie weit geht es da. Also auf ein auf f2p gemachtes Vollpreis Spiel kann ich verzichten.

Öhm ja, das erstmal die wichtigsten Fragen.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2012)

Zunächst, PvP und PvE sind in beiden GWs strikt getrennt! 
Bei GW1 ging das so weit, dass man PvP Charaktere erstellen konnte, die nur im PvP spielbar waren, die hatten dann halt von Anfang an den maximalen Level. (Andersrum kann man natürlich mit seinem PvE Char jederzeit PvP zocken).

Das GW1 ein PvP Spiel ist, ist ein Gerücht, das viele "Kiddies" in Umlauf gebracht haben, die sich nicht richtig mit dem PvE-Teil beschäftigt haben. Man kann in GW1 auch NUR PvE Spielen und dabei für Monate oder gar Jahre seinen Spaß haben! Alleine das Durchspielen der Storys dauert schon ein paar Monate.

GW2 ist eigentlich ein völlig neues Spiel. Man muss den ersten Teil also mitnichten kennen. Das Spielkonzept ist auch ein völlig anderes. Einzig die Geschichte spielt in GW 2 halt 200 Jahre nach Teil 1, Spieler von Teil 1, kennen also die Geschichte unter Umständen zunächst besser.

Das Kaufhaus in GW 1 ist völlig optional. Interessant für Vielspieler, die vielleicht noch einen neuen Charakterslot (zu den acht) dazu haben wollten oder irgendwelche Zier-Klamotten wie Brautkleider und ähnliches haben wollten. Später kam dann noch die Möglichkeit hinzu, das Wenigspieler oder Späteinsteiger die gleich "oben" mitspielen wollten sich Skillsets kaufen konnten, anstelle sie im Spiel freizuschalten. Das höchste der Gefühle ist eine (optionale) Questreihe. Wieso ausgerechnet die gegen Geld angeboten wird verstehe ich auch nicht. Arenanet baut immer mal wieder neue Questreihen (kostenlos) in das Spiel ein, die weitaus umfangreicher sind. In GW2 wird es nicht anders sein.

Anders als in GW1 gibt es in GW 2 ein Auktionshaus für Ingame-Items und richtiges Handwerk, was es etwas mehr an andere MMOs angleicht. Aber Stats sind generell nicht so wichtig. "Seltene" Rüstungen etwa sehen nur hübscher aus. In GW 1 konnte man zum Beispiel selbst ohne Geld, nur durch das Sammeln bestimmter Rohstoffe an eine Max-Rüstung und Max-Waffe kommen. Oder aber im Gegenteil sehr viel Geld sammeln und was hübscheres kaufen.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2012)

Aha, dankeschön. Also könnte ich als ehemaliger wow  Zocker bedenkenlos zugreifen.
Wichtig ist mir eben das PvE und das man alles haben kann, auch genauso schnell wie andere ohne noch extra T€uros zu über die Theke zu brettern.



PS: Netten Garfield haste da als Avatar.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juli 2012)

Gern geschehen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal ingame ...


----------



## archwizard80 (20. Juli 2012)

Können bei GW 2 eigentlich alle mit allen zusammenspielen oder gibt es so etwas wie Fraktionen, die sich immer feindlich gesinnt sind, man also z.B. keine gemeinsame Gruppe aufmachen kann?


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2012)

Alle spielbaren Rassen sind miteinander verbündet. Man kann also mit jedem spielen.


----------



## Brokensword (3. August 2012)

ist es auch was für Gelegenheitsspieler?
mir hat man erzählt, dass es Burgschlachten wie in WAR gibt und das PVP ansich sehr gut sein soll. Ab welchen LVL kann man da einsteigen und wie lange braucht man um es zu erreichen? Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit für die ewige MMO farmerei, am besten wärs, wenn man ab anfang an PVP machen kann und dadurch auflvlt.

Die Bugschlachten/PVP fand ich bei WAR so gut, dass ich mir sofort GW2 zulegen würde, wenn diese im ähnlichen Ausmaße sind.


----------



## fabilus (4. August 2012)

man kann sofort im pvp einsteigen. man wird auf lvl 80 gesetzt und kann pvp ausrüstung nutzen. und man bekommt auch ep im WvW


----------



## Multigamer (13. August 2012)

Guild Wars 2 ist sehr gut durchdacht und die Wünsche der Spieler (gerade der Betaspieler) werden mit in's Endcontent eingearbeitet. Guild Wars 2 ist für Neueinsteiger genau so spannend, wie für hardcore mmorpg'ler. Ganz nach dem Motto: Easy to play, hard to master! Der Kauf lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## GF0P (17. August 2012)

Moin!

Ich hab vor ca. 4 Jahren mal Guildwars:Nightfall beim REWE für 20€ mitgenommen, als ich in meinem Stamm-MMO eine Pause brauchte. Fehlkauf würde ich das nicht direkt interpretieren, allerdings hat mich doch sehr genervt, das das von vorne bis hinten durchinstanziert und man fast nur in den Städten kontakt zu anderen Spielern hatte und VOR ALLEM, dass man seine Skills/Talente/Fähigkeiten vor jeder Quest bzw. in jeder Stadt neu setzen konnte. Dies widersprach meinem Verständnis eines Rollenspiels.

Ich bin eher der Gelegenheitsspieler bei MMOs - brauche 2 Jahre für Levelstufen, die andere in 4 Wochen haben und überlege, ob sich GW2 dennoch lohnen würde.
PvE ist für mich dem PvP vorzuziehen. Sicher ist der virtuelle Schw**zvergleich mit anderen Zockern eine nette Abwechslung, aber nicht mein einziger Motivationsschub. Ich bin eher Motiviert von mächtigen Skills und einzigartigen Ausrüstungsgegenständen. Massenkills an PvE-Gegnern (Stichwort AoE)


----------



## Spiritogre (17. August 2012)

Weißt du überhaupt, dass Guild Wars 2 überhaupt nichts mit GW 1 zu tun hat, sondern völlig offen gestaltet ist?


----------



## Slayer1992 (17. August 2012)

GW 2 hat  außerdem keine richtigen Quests mehr (außer die Haupt-Quest). Sonst kann man nur bei Events teilnehemen (zu vergleichen mit den Rissen in Rift). Jeder der mitmacht wird belohnt und keiner kann dem anderen irgendwelche Sachen vor der Nase "wegklauen". GW 2 hat zum noralen kämpfen auch noch Unterwasserkämpfe, die mit extra Waffen geführt werden. 
Das WvWvW pvp kann man denke ich auch für PvEler empfehlen, da man da auch teilweise gegen NPCs kämpft, oder EP durchs Erkunden oder Erreichen von bestimmten Stellen bekommt.


----------



## fabilus (18. August 2012)

kurze frage wiso stört es dich wenn man seine skills ändern kann? mir fehlen die massen an builds aus gw1 schon sehr in gw2


----------



## GF0P (20. August 2012)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt, dass Guild Wars 2 überhaupt nichts mit GW 1 zu tun hat, sondern völlig offen gestaltet ist?



Nein, weiss - bzw wusste ich bis dato nicht, sonst würde ich ja nicht Fragen. Ich bin auch erst seit Mitte letzter Woche am überlegen, ob GW2 überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Habe jetzt eine knapp 1 Jährige Pause in Sachen MMO hinter mir und hab das Thema von daher auch nicht mehr verfolgt. Auch einschlägige Zeitschriften habe ich nicht mehr gelesen, da ich eher ins Konsolenlager abgewandert bin.



fabilus schrieb:


> kurze frage wiso stört es dich wenn man seine skills ändern kann? mir fehlen die massen an builds aus gw1 schon sehr in gw2



Das widerspricht in meinen Augen dem Sinn eines MMO. In einer Party / Gilde hat man Spezialisten für alles Mögliche, Supporter, Tanker, AoE & One on One Attacker.
Wenn jetzt jeder seinen Build ständig nach belieben Umstricken kann ist das vielleicht toll für Einzelgänger, aber mit "Charakterentwicklung" hat das nichts zu tun. 

Kriterien, die für mich als potentiellen GW2-Käufer wichtig sind:

1. Ausreichend PVE-Content
2. Partyorientiert
3. Auch als "Gelegenheits- bzw Wochenendgamer" regelmäßige Erfolge in Form von LVL-Ups & Loot zu erreichen
4. Kein Wochenlanges gegrinde um 10% des Levels zu schaffen, wie in 99% der F2P-Games üblich.

PVP ist für mich in erster Linie Nebensache.

Noch eine Frage zu diesen Events: Sollen die zu festen Zeiten ablaufen oder ist das flexibel? Wenn da Täglich von 17 - 20:00 und an den Wochenenden Vormittags irgendwelche Serverevents laufen, kann ich das gleich vergessen


----------



## Spiritogre (20. August 2012)

Du wirst heute kein Spiel mehr finden, wo man nicht umskillen kann. Aus einem Magier wird dadurch aber ja nicht gleich ein Krieger.


----------



## GF0P (20. August 2012)

Umskillen & Umskillen sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Wenn man uneingeschränkt umskillen kann - so wie bei GW1 - mag ich das nicht.
Wenn ich nach einiger Zeit merke, dass mein Build für den Eimer ist möchte ich natürlich nicht gleich den ganzen Charakter in die Tonne kloppen. Von daher finde ich ein System welches mittels spezieller NPCs oder Items das umskillen ermöglicht durchaus akzeptabel.
Es muss halt nur wehtun das zu machen - sprich es soll Ingame-GELD kosten


----------



## Spiritogre (20. August 2012)

In dem Fall rate ich dazu, dich einfach mal bei den MMOS aus der Zeit vor 2003 umzusehen. In 99 Prozent der MMOS danach, wirst du keine festen Skillungen, wo umskillen weht tut, mehr finden! Außer vielleicht bei den Hardcore Games, wo man bei einmal sterben auch noch gleich sein ganzes Inventar verliert oder ähnliches.

Und sorry, umskillen gegen Geld kann man überall machen, nur tut das nicht weh, weil die Beträge dafür zu gering sind. Es ist eher eine mentale Hürde, dass man das nicht zehnmal am Tag machen soll.

Wobei sich deine Vorstellung von Spiel für "Wochenendgamer" und "es muss wehtun" eben sowieso total beißt! Spiele, die beides bieten, gibt es NICHT!


----------



## aut-taker (20. August 2012)

Wieso sollte es wehtun umzuskillen? Der Ansatz ist komplett unsinnig, Guildwars (2) hat das beste von beiden Welten: Du kannst gerne auch immer nur mit einer Skillung spielen und immer nur deine eine Spezialistenrolle ausfüllen, hindert dich ja niemand daran. Alle anderen können aber, wenn sie Lust dazu haben umskillen, was den Vorteil hat dass man in der Gruppe extrem viel flexibler ist, nicht angewiesen auf bestimmte Spieler(typen) ist, und es nicht langweilig wird immer nur Heal-Macro und CC-Macro zu spammen. 

Im übrigen ist es äußerst spannend im PvP, neue BUilds zu finden und zu testen.


----------



## GF0P (20. August 2012)

Du könntest recht haben! 

Wenn man 6 Jahre lang das gleiche MMO spielt wird man vielleicht "betriebsblind" ... aber die Argumente leuchten mit ein.


----------



## Taiyo (22. August 2012)

GF0P schrieb:


> Kriterien, die für mich als potentiellen GW2-Käufer wichtig sind:
> 
> 1. Ausreichend PVE-Content
> 2. Partyorientiert
> ...


1. Sollte allein angesichts der Weltgröße und Settingvielfalt vorhanden sein, zumal durch die Anpassung auf 'ne Levelcap im jeweiligen Kartenabschnitt Anfängergebiete auch für hochgeputschte Charaktere nicht direkt langweilig werden lässt, besonders wenn man mit 'nem Freund auf niedrigerem Level zusammenspielen möchte.
2. Jein, z.B. da sich alle Spieler im Umkreis eines Events daran beteiligen können, kann's durchaus zu Massenaufläufen kommen, bei denen man konkurrenzlos (jeder erhält ja in drei Abstufungen XP und Loot, abhängig von seinem Beitrag) untereinander kooperiert, etwa durch allen Charakteren ja mögliche Heilung anderer, aber ohne in dem Sinne eine Party bilden zu müssen. 'Klassische' Parties sind hingegen bei den Dungeons gefordert.
3.+4. Scheint auch gewährleistet zu sein: Angesichts eher geringer Erfahrungspunkte für Mobbashing sind es besonders Erkundungsgänge, Eventteilnahmen und Fortschritte der persönlichen Geschichte, die ein schnelles Vorankommen ermöglichen.

Zu Events: Da es in _Guild Wars 2_ keine Quests im klassischen Sinne gibt, is der Begriff 'Event' ja nicht wie bei anderen MMOs als "Ab 20:00 für 1 Std. doppelte XP-Event" zu verstehen, sondern als Spielweltaufgaben. Manche bestehen permanent in der Welt (die am ehesten mit Quests zu vergleichenden Herzchen-Aufgaben), wobei diese teils aus mehreren Abschnitten bestehen und dabei kleine Geschichten erzählen, die sich dann periodisch wiederholen (in welchen Zeitabständen kann ich dabei nicht sagen). Andere Events scheinen eher zufällig und plötzlich in der Spielwelt stattzufinden, vielleicht zeitbedingt oder abhängig von der Spielerzahl im Kartenabschnitt, aber sicherlich nicht in der Form, dass man immer zu festen Tagesabschnitten online sein müsste und sonst nur tote Hose herrscht - also doch eher flexibel, denk ich.


----------



## GF0P (22. August 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe mir nun auch einige Videos zu den Betaevents und den Charakteren angesehen.
Ich muss sagen, das GW2 auf den ersten Blick perfekt auf den berufstätigen Spieler zugeschnitten scheint.
Ich habe jedenfalls mein Exemplar vorbestellt und freu mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd auf das übernächste WE. 
Für die Zwischenzeit werde ich trotz allem noch mal mein altes GW1 vornehmen


----------

